# New skincare regime… SO good!



## visivo (Aug 12, 2006)

…well, everyone is different so even if you followed this exactly, it might not lead to great skin, but I am so happy with it! It's taken me a while to get to this point, but I am actually perfectly happy with my skin!

I revamped everything, mostly -- before I super-simplified, using just Basis bar (gentle but too much like soap), and a moisturizer. For a while i thought simple was better, but my skin was looking dull and dirty.

I now stand by Lush Coalface (fresh farmacy was too drying) which is perfectly exfoliating but not too strong. I alternate each time with angels on bare skin (love!). I tone with A Breath of Fresh Air by lush, if Im in the mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This stuff smells great; I even spray it in my hair for  a pick me up! My new boy noticed right away when i started using this -- he goes... "your face smells like.... lavender! It smells so good!" hahaha. I am a total lush cheerleader
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I use beauty without cruelty's Vitamin C serum occasionally, allover, and it hasnt once caused a breakout and has done WONDERS to even out my skin tone! I was very happily surprised by this product... 20 bucks andpotent but not too much for my sensitive skin.

I moisturize with earth science light moisturizer. Its simple and sinks right in.

All of this has left me positively glowing. I can't recommend these products more!




​


----------



## visivo (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh, also, the pic is totally bare-faced


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 12, 2006)

oh my gosh WHERE have u been pretty lady??? hmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i miss your pretty fotd's!!!! ur skin has always been amazing!!!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 12, 2006)

awesome, you have great skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just went into lush today and i got my very first lush products. i got sex bomb, butterball and samples of angels on bare skin and silky underwear. there's so much to choose from.


----------

